# Blue Rodeo Tribute Band



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

(Some here know me from my alter ego as Blues Keyboardist.)

My new project, a Blue Rodeo Tribute band is just coming out of the gate.

There is a five song demo posted on line at www.BlueRodeoTribute.com

I play Pedal Steel on all the tracks. 
I've been on the circuit for many years, and gotta say I'm very impressed with this dedicated and talented bunch on knuckelheads. 

_
now everybody sing, "He's got High Hopes..."_


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice !! I'm not a huge fan of Blue Rodeo, but I do like your version of "Lost Together".


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You fellas are good. Hope you get some gigs and fill up the fan section on the website.

Matt


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice. I'm not much of a fan either, but my band does "Hasn't Hit Me Yet" and it always goes over well, and it's one of our favorite tunes to play.


----------



## toocommercial (Feb 18, 2009)

Great stuff, Joey. You guys are really nailing the sound.


----------

